# Felini Complete and other supplements



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Is the Felini really as good as it claims to be? And if I understand this correctly, this effectively means I could go to my butcher, get any old mince and add this to it to make a complete meal? If so, I think I'll be having some! I've no room for a grinder etc, but the butcher says he'll mince meat and organs for me, just not bones as they'd break his plates, so I'm stuck. I love NI, but would also like options to start branching out on my own. This could also conceivably be added to the Manifold minces without bone, couldn't it? Need opinions before I buy.

I also want a purely bone product so that I can add it to the NI vennison. The batch I have appears to contain hardly any bone, and one of mine is getting the squits, so I'd like to add some and see what happens. Cookieandme posted a link to TC Premix, but as I understand it, it's got more than just bone in it. Could anyone recommend a source for bone meal or ground bone please?

How did the cats take to the supplements if you've used them? I don't want to spend £25 on something they refuse!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Also, is the TC Premix better than the Felini?


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

carly87 said:


> Cookieandme posted a link to TC Premix, but as I understand it, it's got more than just bone in it. Could anyone recommend a source for bone meal or ground bone please?


I wasn't aware the whole bone powder had anything else in it.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Perhaps I'm reading it wrongly then, but I was under the impression that the premix had bone and everything in it, rather like the Felini. Have I got that wrong? It was talking about TC with no added egg and all sorts, so perhaps I was looking at the wrong thing?


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Sorry my original link was supposed to be for the suppliments page, they have bone meal powder etc in 100grm packs.

I don't use much as i normally grind the chicken wings or use the My Cat premix, if you would like me to pop some in a bag and post I can do.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Could you? Happy to cover costs of whatever it cost you to buy, but it would be good to see how they get on with it before I place an order.


----------



## labydird (Aug 1, 2012)

With the Felini you can feed any meat and organ (not liver or bone) using the supplement. Basically there is a scoop included (0.8g I think!) which you mix with maybe a tbsp or two or water and put in the bowl with the meat. Cat laps up water, eats meat and voila! 

I was doing pure raw homemade diet for a while but it was time consuming (my cats don't eat mince so I was chopping by hand all the different components inc. bone!) So the Felini has been really handy to have, although I would like to do my own mix whenever possible!

I can only give my own experience, which is that my cats seem very healthy with the most softest velvety sheen and feel to their fur and full of energy!


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

Why not liver or bone?


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

carly87 said:


> Could you? Happy to cover costs of whatever it cost you to buy, but it would be good to see how they get on with it before I place an order.


Carly pm me your address and I will put some in the post.


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

Probably I'm being thick but I don't quite get this. 

Is it possible to feed 100% raw meat with added Felini Complete and not have to worry about the right proportions of bone or organs?


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

Ah-ha!  Instructions say 'As Felini Complete contains calcium, phosphorous and vitamin A, you should not feed your cat bones or liver.'



Still seems remarkable that this stuff does away with all the complexity of mixing up the right proportions of meat/offal/bone.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

CoCoTrio said:


> Ah-ha!  Instructions say 'As Felini Complete contains calcium, phosphorous and vitamin A, you should not feed your cat bones or liver.'
> 
> .


I started down the raw route using a premix not Fellini but one from the US. You can get them with or without liver powder but you still add meat, heart and kidney.

I quite like the premix powders as they make a nice "gravy" for extra fluid intake.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Cookie, would you mind sending me a PM first? I can't get my software to send them initially. Sorry!

Thank you ever so much.


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

Cookieandme said:


> I started down the raw route using a premix not Fellini but one from the US. You can get them with or without liver powder but you still add meat, heart and kidney.
> 
> I quite like the premix powders as they make a nice "gravy" for extra fluid intake.


But heart and kidney is just optional isn't it? At least that's what it seems to say - 'Felini Complete is a balanced dietary supplement and turns pure meat into a all-round balanced meal.'


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

CoCoTrio said:


> But heart and kidney is just optional isn't it? At least that's what it seems to say - 'Felini Complete is a balanced dietary supplement and turns pure meat into a all-round balanced meal.'


As I said I don't know anything about Felini, I thought it was like TC premix and My Natural Cat. My original replies were relating to TC premix and suppliments.

I guess if you want heart and kidney to be optional then that looks like it is ok, I prefer to add and the dosage instructions on ZP says it can be added.


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks for that. :thumbup1: 

 oops I've just seen there's a whole other thread asking the same about Felini. 

PS doesn't he play for Everton?


----------



## bcats (Feb 15, 2014)

CoCoTrio said:


> But heart and kidney is just optional isn't it? At least that's what it seems to say - 'Felini Complete is a balanced dietary supplement and turns pure meat into a all-round balanced meal.'


Hi do you still use premix for your kitty's. I have been reading the posts on Felini either could be helpful to get my girl on a raw or home cooked meat. I am having pooh problems with since I adopted her three months ago. Is there anyone out there could send me a sample of either or both to see if she will accept it. She's a fussy madam. If it's premix it would have to be the one which is suitable for food without bones. I will pay all expenses.


----------

